# Can dogs have gravy???



## Spaniel mad

I am getting mixed views

some say yes and some say no

I ask because i was talking to my uncle about feeding wet and dry. He feeds mostly dry but a couple of times a week he mixes the dry food with gravy to basically make it wet lol

he said they are getting all the goodness from the dry but softer without adding alot of crap


----------



## LouJ69

I think I remember hearing that the salt content of gravy is a bit too high for dogs, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## paddyjulie

I think also it's a bit to high in salt ...


----------



## Spaniel mad

yeah just been looking online

Can anyone think of an alternative that is safe??

I suggested to keep the water from the steamer if they ever steam veg and use that as it will all be natural. 

Do you think thats a good idea?


----------



## snoopydo

MY Dog adores Brown Bread Dipped in Gravy...He Gets proper food too 

Think it's all over the top to be honest..Remember The old Days when Dogs were fed 'Scraps' None of the Ilnesses etc you seem to get now.


----------



## Spaniel mad

snoopydo said:


> MY Dog adores Brown Bread Dipped in Gravy...He Gets proper food too
> 
> Think it's all over the top to be honest..Remember The old Days when Dogs were fed 'Scraps' None of the Ilnesses etc you seem to get now.


Thats what my nan said

As she put it back in my day they never had dog food so she made up an extra plate for the dog, rabbit stew an all lol


----------



## francesandjon

You can get reduced salt versions of most things these days, including gravy. If he's insistant on giving them gravy, why not suggest that one.....

Veg water seems like a good idea too.


----------



## ziva

pets at home do a dog gravy for dogs over one. dunno if it is all hype or not tho!!


----------



## Guest

snoopydo said:


> MY Dog adores Brown Bread Dipped in Gravy...He Gets proper food too
> 
> Think it's all over the top to be honest..Remember The old Days when Dogs were fed 'Scraps' None of the Ilnesses etc you seem to get now.


ye ya right hun my dogs get all leftovers and i mean all my big dog is 10 never been to vets .the hunting dogs eat anything all fit and well:thumbup:


----------



## Spaniel mad

haha my mum just said 'how do they make the gravy for the dog and cat food, as most seem to have a gravy variety and not just jelly' lol


----------



## sequeena

I used to use the dog gravy you can buy but they went off it... They sometimes have leftovers which have gravy on but don't get a lot of it because I was told the salt content can be a bit high.


----------



## Spaniel mad

sequeena said:


> I used to use the dog gravy you can buy but they went off it... They sometimes have leftovers which have gravy on but don't get a lot of it because I was told the salt content can be a bit high.


I have just had a look at out gravy and it is quite high

May have to go and have a look in the supermarket at the low in salt

Im cooking a roast tomorrow and steaming the veg so i will keep the water and mix it with my dogs dry and see if they like it

Did suggest it to my uncle but hes one of these blokes that prefers an easy option and keeping the water would be too much work for him lol


----------



## Guest

mine get bisto or oxo gravy with there meat:thumbup:


----------



## Spaniel mad

borderer said:


> mine get bisto or oxo gravy with there meat:thumbup:


ahhhhh bisto lol


----------



## sequeena

Well he is a bloke :lol:


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> Well he is a bloke :lol:


dont women use oxo:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

borderer said:


> dont women use oxo:thumbup:


Not in this house  We use bisto


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> ahhhhh bisto lol


ahhhnd oxo:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> Not in this house  We use bisto


i do and oxo:thumbup:


----------



## snoopydo

Spaniel mad said:


> Thats what my nan said
> 
> As she put it back in my day they never had dog food so she made up an extra plate for the dog, rabbit stew an all lol


I agree with your nan...Also They did'nt have innocolations/Boosters etc AND Dogs seemed to live longer Some nearly 20 years.....

Makes you wonder don't it.


----------



## Spaniel mad

snoopydo said:


> I agree with your nan...Also They did'nt have innocolations/Boosters etc AND Dogs seemed to live longer Some nearly 20 years.....
> 
> Makes you wonder don't it.


Yep it sure does


----------



## Guest

snoopydo said:


> I agree with your nan...Also They did'nt have innocolations/Boosters etc AND Dogs seemed to live longer Some nearly 20 years.....
> 
> Makes you wonder don't it.


it sure does my dogs mostly get fed things they catch i just make a stew with it all:thumbup:


----------



## Spaniel mad

borderer said:


> it sure does my dogs mostly get fed things they catch i just make a stew with it all:thumbup:


sshhhhhh

I really fancy a rabbit stew but my grandad is poorly. Will you make me one??? :thumbup:


----------



## lifeizsweet

Bramble gets gravy every time we do a roast or sausage and mash!


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> sshhhhhh
> 
> I really fancy a rabbit stew but my grandad is poorly. Will you make me one??? :thumbup:


sure will hun do ya like mushrooms and bacon in it and crispy pastry:thumbup:


----------



## Spaniel mad

borderer said:


> sure will hun do ya like mushrooms and bacon in it and crispy pastry:thumbup:


Will have it as it comes hehehe

Im not fussy lol


----------



## snoopydo

My Dog gets a Sunday Roast even loves the Veg.....


----------



## Spaniel mad

snoopydo said:


> My Dog gets a Sunday Roast even loves the Veg.....


Mine get a roast every sunday whether we are having one of not. They have steamed veg which they love and sometimes a yorkie pud too x


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Mine get a roast every sunday whether we are having one of not. They have steamed veg which they love and sometimes a yorkie pud too x


Bram gets allll the left overs... if we didn't put them in his bowl he'd only sneak them out the bin anyway!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Bram gets allll the left overs... if we didn't put them in his bowl he'd only sneak them out the bin anyway!


hahaha thats a lab for ya lol


----------



## newfiesmum

If you make gravy like I do, it has too much fat in it as well! They are now selling gravy toppers specially for pouring over dry dog food. Look online. They sell it in my local farm shop, but I don't know the price in there.


----------



## tiddlypup

mine have gravy,bolognese,tatty ash,anything i make mine have some
our old family dog was fed chappie tinned as thats all there was then,table scraps,lived 16 yrs and never saw a vet,mum got him at 6 weeks,thats the age they left mum back then,no behavioural problems,proper family dog
i think these days theres to many "experts" saying whats best,its your dog feed it whatever you like,i do with mine


----------



## Lyceum

Gravy has too much salt in for dogs.

CSJ do a dog gravy, sadly it went right through Bailey so I couldn't use it but the stuff smells blooming fabulous lol. Get a HUGE tub too.

Gravy Works! - CSJK9 Ltd.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Lyceum said:


> Gravy has too much salt in for dogs.
> 
> CSJ do a dog gravy, sadly it went right through Bailey so I couldn't use it but the stuff smells blooming fabulous lol. Get a HUGE tub too.
> 
> Gravy Works! - CSJK9 Ltd.


Mine actually have csj dry food so might have a look

Thanx


----------



## NicoleW

I used to soak the biscuits for my border collie in boiling water, letting it cool for 20 minutes - 30 minutes and giving her that.


----------



## wooliewoo

Ive added hot water to a tin with dog meat in to make a gravy when they have tinned mixed with biscuit or i add water to biscuit and let it soak for a bit.........if i have made gravy its been low salt version with alot of water so really weak


----------



## gypsybitch

why cant people make thier own anymore???
lol im 23 and make everything from scratch nothing is tinned or jar stuff everything is made from fresh veg, fruit, meat,dairy or dried (eg flour) i use fresh grown herbs but i do get spices from the shop. i dont understand where the 'make it from scratch' thing went? everything is microwave meal that tv dinner this these days, i couldn't be on with that i have to make it myself, properly so it tastes like it should lol


----------



## Sam1309

i'm 21 and also make everything fresh

tonights dinner

roast pork -market


carrots
parsnip
tatties- all from a relitave garden

apple sauce- from apples from garden

rhubarb cruble- yet again rhubarb frest from grans garden


tastes so much better

oh and home made gravy

then dog loved the apple sauce we game him some on top of his dinner


----------



## harrys_mum

i put harry onto csj food which he wouldnt touchtbut i also bought the csj gravy works, he loves it. loves his food now. its lovely healthy gravy, full of herbs, and very good for them. try it.
michelle xx


----------



## Sandysmum

I've just started giving Jet the Pets at Home gravy and he loves it. I pour it over his dry food then he very carefully licks all the gravy off before eating the food. It's so funny to watch!


----------



## newfiesmum

gypsybitch said:


> why cant people make thier own anymore???
> lol im 23 and make everything from scratch nothing is tinned or jar stuff everything is made from fresh veg, fruit, meat,dairy or dried (eg flour) i use fresh grown herbs but i do get spices from the shop. i dont understand where the 'make it from scratch' thing went? everything is microwave meal that tv dinner this these days, i couldn't be on with that i have to make it myself, properly so it tastes like it should lol


Although I detest ready meals of any description, my motto is: never make anything you can buy in a jar! So, although I cook for my son and myself, I would never make the white sauce for lasagne, for instance, because I think the Ragu one tastes better. If it is better or as good as mine, then I will use it. If it isn't, then I won't.


----------

